

Use Chrome like a pro - limist
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/07/use-chrome-like-pro.html

======
joel_liu
Could you try Awesome Screeshot
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/alelhddbbhepgpmg...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/alelhddbbhepgpmgidjdcjakblofbmce)
and give me some feedback?

Thanks.

------
vicaya
Sorry, but real pros don't use Chrome.

No chrome until noscript, period.

~~~
what
I'm pretty sure you can disable javascript in chrome, in fact, I've done it.

~~~
avdd
You don't understand noscript

